# spri exercise bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

meijer stores carry these spri latex bands for about 10 dollars for 3 of them in package


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Any links?
Here's one I found. http://www.bizrate.com/resistance-bands/spri-latex-resistance/


----------

